# Anything about a 660Ci



## MBR87 (Mar 30, 2004)

Quick question: Is there going to be any 660ci or M6 produced anytime soon?
Thanks


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

I don't think we will see a 660, but I believe the M6 is in the works. It is presumed to have the same 500+/- V10 from the M5.


----------



## MBR87 (Mar 30, 2004)

Yea, I'm trying to convince my dad to give my mom the 745i and get the 6-series or maybe even the new M5 ((if it ever comes out  ))
So I just wanted to get some of the facts


----------

